# IELTS validity, 3 or 2 years? Visa 485 Post-Study Work



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi

I have my IELTS results since Feb 2017 ( so the IELTS report is dated more than two years but less than 3 years)
The IELTS date requirement for the 485 visa is 3 years or less.

However, as far as I understand, the IELTS results are only valid for 2 years, from IDP official website, correct?

Will I have any issue submitting my results from February 2017? even though the results are no longer valid elsewhere


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

IDP do not make migration legislation, although some of their 'counsellors' seem to think they do and offer advice that is somtimes catastrophic. 

From the legislation:

... SPECIFY for subparagraphs 476.213(a)(ii) and 485.212(a)(ii) of the Regulations the following English language tests must have been undertaken within the three years before the day on which the application was made...

or 

the applicant holds a specified passport.


----------



## farrag (Jul 8, 2020)

Rosee said:


> Hi
> 
> I have my IELTS results since Feb 2017 ( so the IELTS report is dated more than two years but less than 3 years)
> The IELTS date requirement for the 485 visa is 3 years or less.
> ...


Hi Rosee,

Did you re-take your IELTS before submitting the 485 visa application or you just proceed to using your former IELTS result? If so, was your 485 visa got approved?

I'm asking because I have the same concern as yours.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Australian immigration rules say that IELTS are valid for three years from date of test.

_When you must have taken your test and how long the test result is valid.

Test cannot have been undertaken more than 3 years before the date of invitation._
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...quirements/english-language/competent-english


----------

